# string to array



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Wie kann Ich ein String velue mit einigen Inhalten , in ein String entries[]= einfügen.

MFG


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

```
entries[<index>] = velue
```

Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Ich versteh die Frage net ganz?!  Was genau willst du machen nen String in ein Array einfuegen? Geht genauso wie Zahlen einfuegen?


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

Das [<index>] wird bei mir als fehler makiert.

Ich habe zwei strings die 10 gleiche namen beinhalten, String 1 und String 2, 

Ich möchte die Namen in String 2 so anordnen wie im String 1, daher dachte ich ich muss den String zuerst in ein Array list[] schreiben  und später sortieren.

MFG


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

celloman hat gesagt.:


> Das [<index>] wird bei mir als fehler makiert.
> MFG


Da gehört auch eine Zahle rein, der Index des Array Feldes eben.

Du brauchst dafür doch kein Array, ist aber auch möglich. Und wo genau kommst du da nicht weiter?


----------



## zerix (18. Januar 2008)

> Das [<index>] wird bei mir als fehler makiert.



Sorry für die Frage. Hast du schon mal programmiert?
Also diese Aussage verstehe ich, wenn das jemand sagt, der heute das erste mal programmiert. Aber nicht von jemandem der schon mehr programmiert hat.

Statt <index> trägst du da ne Zahl ein.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

mit arrays habe ich mich nicht so ganz beschäftigt, und weis jetzt nicht wie ich es machen soll,

MFG


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Na dann musst du dich halt erstmal mit Arrays beschäftigen:

Hier


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo

jetzt habe ich es.



```
String dateien="";

String[] resultss = dateien.split("\n");
```

Trotzdem danke meine Forum Kollegen.


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

Eine weitere Frage an euch Kollegen.

Was ist Sinvoll einen String 1 mit String 2 zu vergleichen, oder einen Array 1 mit Array 2,

Welche Methode ist einfacher und eleganter.

MFG


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Worauf willst du es denn vergleichen? Wozu?


----------



## zerix (18. Januar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach bleibt der Aufwand gleich. Wobei String aber halt schon die besseren Methoden anbietet, da du bei String die Groß-/Kleinschreibung ignorieren kannst.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

@celloman
Fragst du deine Fragen immer in 2 Foren gleichzeitig? Und tust dann hier im Forum so als ob du es selbst herausgefunden hast, obwohl im andern Forum dir jemand genau die Antwort gegeben hat?


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

welche Antwoet, i anderen Forum sagte mann mir das es mit Split funktioniert, den rest habe ich selbst überlegt. Wie es auschaut wühlst du auch in den anderen Foren.

Ich habe zwei Strings die  Strings haben den gleichen Inhalt, abeer ungeordnet.

String 1 hat die richtige Anordung, String zwei möchte ich auch so anorden wie String 1.

MFG


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Ja weil ich schau ob ich da auch wem helfen kann, da ich langeweile hab ^^

Also ich wuerd einfach mit 2 Arrays das machen. Dann schauen mit welchem Buchstaben das 1. Array anfaengt, den Buchstaben dann im 2. Array suchen und an 1. Position setzten am besten von einem neuen sortieren Array. Dann schaust du nach dem 2. Buchstaben und suchst den auch im 2. Array usw


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

Danke MIMI

wie funktioniert es wenn ich es auf wörter untersuche.


```
if(stringEins.equals(stringZwei))
```

kann ich auch


```
stringEins(1)equals(stringZwei(2))
```

machen

natürlich das alles in einer Schleife.

MFG


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Schau dir doch mal die Methoden an, die die Klasse String zu verfügung stellt.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Mal zum Verstaendnis. Du hast in einem String array ne Anzahl von Woertern und in dem andern String array die gleichen Woerter nru in anderer Reihenfolge und moechtest diese nun so anordnen das diese die gleiche Anordnugn haben? 
Ich versteh den Sinn net so ganz. 
Aber wie Matze schon sagte, schau dir die String Klasse an, da gibt es funktionen um Strings zu vergleichen! 
Dann musst du schauen wie du an das 1. Wort im ersten Array kommst, jedenfalls net so wie du es geschrieben hast


----------



## procurve (18. Januar 2008)

Das einfachste ist doch:

1. Beide Strings per split() in Arrays umwandeln
2. Beide Arrays alphabetisch sortieren
3. die Einträge fortlaufend miteinander vergleichen, also a[0] == b[0], wenn nein haben die Strings nicht denselben Inhalt. Wenn alle Elemente übereinstimmen, sind die Strings inhaltlich gleich

Anmerkung: Bitte beschreib doch gleich beim Erstellen des ersten Posts dein Problem genauer. Vor allem die Voraussetzungen, den Aufbau des Strings, etc.
Je genauer du die Details deiner Fragestellung ausführst, desto schneller und gezielöter kann dir hier geholfen werden.

edit: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=277486
unter dem Link findest du im 3. Post eine Funktion zum Sortieren eines Stringarrays.


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

Danke.danke

ich werde es versuchen.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Strings mit == zu vergleichen, sehr guter Ratschlag! *haha*


----------



## procurve (18. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Strings mit == zu vergleichen, sehr guter Ratschlag! *haha*



Als symbolischer Code wird's das ja wohl tun, oder?


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Er wird das aber so uebernehmen! Da er net mal wusste wie man nun den ersten Platz im Array ausliest.



> stringEins(1)equals(stringZwei(2))


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

ich mache es so.



```
if(dataEins[0].equals(dataZwei[0])){
		    	
		    	
		    	 System.out.println("enthalten");
		    
		    	}
```


kann ich auch diese Stringarraya bis einen bestimmten zeichen oder Länge -3 Zeilen zurück überprüfen.?


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

celloman hat gesagt.:


> kann ich auch diese Stringarraya bis einen bestimmten zeichen oder Länge -3 Zeilen zurück überprüfen.?



Ja, du kannst z.b. die letzten 3 Zeichen auslesen. Wie schon gesagt, schau dir mal die String-Klasse genauer an, da gibt es einigs was man damit machen kann.


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

mit welchem befehl könnte mann das machen, das würde mich auch reichen. Sonst muss ich den kommpletten StringDoc lesen.


MFG


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Lol, du Armer. Das hilft dir aber! Schau rein, und schau dir die Uebersicht der Methoden an, du musst ja net die komplette Seite ansehen!


----------



## procurve (18. Januar 2008)

Vorbeten, vorkauen, abschreiben, plagiieren, nachahmen - ist denn das das einzige, was die Jugend heuute noch kann? *seufz*

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/String.html

Und such dort mal die Methode "substring"...

Danach solltest du aber endlich mal ein bsichen Eigenleistung bringen und eventuell auch ein Buch über Java konsultieren, denn dir fehlen ja definitiv die Basics.


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

celloman hat gesagt.:


> Sonst muss ich den kommpletten StringDoc lesen.


So doof und gemein das klingt, aber genau das sollst du tun. So lernt man und so sah auch der größte Teil meiner Ausbildung aus. Ergo: Jetzt kann ich die meisten meiner Fragen selbst beantworten.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. Januar 2008)

celloman hat gesagt.:


> mit welchem befehl könnte mann das machen, das würde mich auch reichen. Sonst muss ich den kommpletten StringDoc lesen.
> 
> 
> MFG



[offtopic]
Ich finde in letzter Zeit tauchen hier immer mehr Menschen auf, die sich nicht die geringste Mühe machen wollen, lieber alles erfragen als selbst mal tätig zu werden.

@ celloman: Es wird erwartet, das du dir auch mal ein paar Gedanken machst und wenigstes mal ein paar Tutorials machst oder in die API guckst...


> Hier gibt es einige, die gerne und bereitwillilg helfen und ein paar Minuten ihrer kostbaren Zeit dafür opfern. Aber die wenigsten haben Zeit und/oder Lust, auf so allgemeines Geplänkel zu antworten. Es wird - zu Recht - eine gewisse Vorarbeit *erwartet*, bei der sich der Ratsuchende bitte ein paar *konkrete* Gedanken gemacht und möglichst auch schon Versuche in Codeform unternommen hat. Nur und besonders dann stehen die Chancen recht gut, dass hilfreich geantwortet wird. In Fällen wie oben, wo wir auch noch die konzeptionelle Vorarbeit leisten sollen, werden Ratsuchende eher weniger Antworten erhalten.
> Oftmals ist es auch hilfreich, im Sun-Tutorial und in der API zu stöbern.



An all die freundlichen Helfer: Wenn ihr dennoch helfen wollt, ist das natürlich lobenswert.. aber ich persönlich hätte da schon längst die Geduld verloren...
[/offtopic]


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

@MeinerEiner
Bei mir ist das angeboren, das ich viel Geduld haben kann mit Kerlen


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

@MeinerEiner
Wir habens alle mal lernen müssen und irgendwann bekommt man halt doch ein bischen 'Mitleid'.


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

MeinerEiner


> Hier gibt es einige, die gerne und bereitwillilg helfen und ein paar Minuten ihrer kostbaren Zeit dafür opfern



wenn du versucht hättest mir etwas gescheites zu sagen, hättest du dir soviel mühe für deinen Kritik auch ersparen können.

ein Wort (substring) hätte gereicht.

aber für kritik verschwändet man immer die kostbare Zeit oder nicht EinerMeiner.


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

MIMI 

hoffe mit Kerl bist du selber gemeint


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

> MIMI
> 
> hoffe mit Kerl bist du selber gemeint


^^ MiMi ist eine Frau ^^

@celloman
Du darfst dich nicht so angegriffen fühln. Recht hat er ja, das steht in den Netiquet denen du bei deiner anmeldung zugestimmt hast.


----------



## celloman (18. Januar 2008)

Na das kann ich ja wohl nicht richen. ;-)


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (18. Januar 2008)

celloman hat gesagt.:


> aber für kritik verschwändet man immer die kostbare Zeit oder nicht EinerMeiner.


Wenn sie gerechtfertigt ist, klar mellocan.. Und da andere dir ebenfalls geraten haben, mal in der API nachzugucken, scheine ich ja mit meiner Meinung nicht allein zu sein..
Naja, ich sehe diese Diskussion jedenfalls als beendet an...


----------



## FishnChips (30. April 2010)

"Es ist schwer Allwissen zu sein. Aber ich komme damit klar. ;-) "

allwissend, Herzchen.
ABER GUT


----------



## zerix (30. April 2010)

Oh, der Fehler ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Danke dir. Ok, ich lese ja auch nie meine Signatur.


----------

